# Photo: 'Lingga 19' 'Platinum Line' spathe



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This photo shows a spathe similar to the nurii type. 'Lingga 19' has not been officially named at this point in time.

Never mind that creepy algae. It never seems to bother the plants, as you can see.

'Lingga 19' seems to grow and bloom under a variety of conditions, yet give some Crypt keepers fits! It helps to keep quite a few of them in case one has issues. 
Bill


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Bill does it lost it platinum line? I do not see any line in your plant.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

None have lost their lines in the several years that I have been reproducing them. 
The plant in the photo is young and the lines are a little lighter. As the plants get a little larger, the line gets much whiter and wider. Part of the problem in the photo is the angle and lighting of the shot. The couple of stripes on this plant are a little bolder than they appear.
Bill


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome Bill! I have to upload my pics too. Mine are in bloom also.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Ahhhh i love the 'lingga 19' i lost mine a few months back when i forgot to put the lid back on my tank. She was my only casualty. RIP ms. Lingga 19 :-(


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like it might be a minima variety no?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

possible but need expert clarify it. anyone can confirm it? hehe. Love the leaf line.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

My Platinum Line sent up 6 spathes in less than 4 weeks, with multiple plantlets even sending up their own spathe. I posted some bad pics when it happened (still need a good camera :/). Suddenly it again stopped and I have not had a spathe since.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/88572-lingga-19-platinum-line-spathe.html

The spathe on all my plants had a wider collar, and definitely a deep pink, almost reddish color.

You might be able to provide some insight into this Bill; I heard a while back that there were several different varieties of Platinum Line, some having non stable variegation in captivity. Think there is any truth to that? There were collectors in Russia that had the plant 5 years ago, some having leaves twice the size of the plant I keep.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

As regards all the plants here, "size does not matter"!!!! LOL. If plants are blooming and multiplying I am very happy. I guess it also means the plant is "happy", if one could say that.

If your give plants lots of light, they are usually smaller, at least here. I usually compare Crypts to our garden Hostas. Everyone says they are shade plants, this many people give them too much shade. Those Hostas do not do as well as the Hostas which receive more light or even direct sunlight for part of the day. That has been my experience. That is not telling anyone else what they should do.

I keep quite a few plants, maybe about a dozen, of the 'Platinum Line'. The goal is to maintain this colony. Over several years, every plantlet develops a bold white stripe as it grows out of the plantlet stage. I have found the "mother plant" to multiply in the pot, rather than to grow really large. Why does that occur, I am not sure.

I have seen variation in the color. Maybe it is the make up of the substrate or the type of lighting used when taking the photo or the parameters set for the JPEG developed for the camera one uses. I have seen that reddish pink color here. I will look for possible photos of that color to post.

Anyone out there with "Platinum Line" spathe photos to share?
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

The experts in Europe would refer to Lingga 19 as Cryptocoryne cf. nurii. At least that is what I have been told.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

saddletramp said:


> The experts in Europe would refer to Lingga 19 as Cryptocoryne cf. nurii. At least that is what I have been told.
> Bill


Yeah, I could see that too. The spathes are similar in texture and color. Minima looks like that too, which is why I thought that might be it, but I'm inclined to side with the experts.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

What does the cf. stand for?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

It is a nomenclature abbreviation for "looks like".
Will take a nurii spathe photo in a couple of days when it blooms. Let's see how it looks when I post it.

Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

It is a nomenclature abbreviation for "looks like".
Will take a nurii spathe photo in a couple of days when it blooms. Let's see how it looks when I post it.

Bill


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

thanks for the nomenclature clarification


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is a photo of a nurii 'Mersing' spathe for reference with the Lingga 19 spathe photo. There sure are quite similar, thus "cf. nurii".

Bill


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Bill-

I'm amazed by this as well - my Nurii 'Mersing' looks absolutely nothing like yours. The size, leaf shape, color, bullation, and marmoration are different.

Mine has elongated, thin, brown leaves with orange specs and black marmoration. 

I know that appearance can be deceiving....I was not expecting such a variation.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

The spathes look very similar, not the plant, itself.

You have hundreds of different sizes and shapes of hostas but there are have similar looking flowers. 

There are different looking nurii plants but similar flowers.

Why do you feel plants must look almost the same? There is variation in all things on earth if you look closely.

Hope all is well.

Bill


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Are their different type spathes as well with the 'lingaa 19' "platinum line"? The link Missilebear posted to his lingaa 19 has a totally different spathe. Im confused now.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

The photos I submitted are from just before the face of the flower folds back all the way. That will make a lot of difference in how the spathe looks. The color also changed slightly, if my memory serves me well.
I have sp. 'Bukit Ibam' (Yellow Ring) with a beautiful, wide-faced spathe in bright yellow. Its spathe looks much like a nurii but stands much taller. It is thought to be a cross between nurii and cordata. Who knows? Anyway, your guess is as good as mine. 

Bill


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info Bill, you should continue to post pics of all your spathes! Lol theres nothing better for me, then logging on and seeing new spathe pics!


----------

